

 Why programming competition contestants use C++ and Java? - thethimble
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3380993

======
hackinthebochs
The answer really comes down to what I think is a very under-discussed issue
in development: Proficiency with the tools you know can in many cases be
better than switching to the "right tool".

You see all this talk about choosing the right tool for the job, which then
gets twisted to mean everyone needs to have exposure to 20 different languages
such that you can make the "best" decision. When in many cases, whatever tools
you're the most proficient with is the "right tool" (for you).

